# Floridians UNITE?



## RMThompson (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey all... newer member here in Tampa Bay.

Just curious if any Fellow Floridians wanted to plana  future meet and shoot? 

There are tons of awesome places in my area to go shoot within an hour of here, and I am very central to the state. We have state parks, amusement parks, beaches, tall buildings, etc etc that can make some good pictures.

Moreso however, I'd be interested in forming a pretty well planned expirement, rather than just meeting and shooting random things.

Perhaps we can all take themed pictures? I am sure some local art galleries would even be interested in getting involved... 

In all actuality, the idea would be to take the photos, get them printed and hung at a gallery around town... to sell for charity. I know a lot of local businesses and establishments would be interested, and hospitals and places like that would be willing to display the photographs.

Anyone interested?


----------



## sthvtsh (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm in Sarasota but I go to tampa about three times a week. Dance practice. But maybe I'll get a ride early one day and meet up.


----------



## dewey (Dec 21, 2006)

I'd be in... I live near Melbourne but I travel alot... I would be game for a meet-n-shoot... which just sounds violent. :mrgreen:

I might also be in for donating some prints to the idea... will be watchin this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## RMThompson (Dec 22, 2006)

GREAT TO see response already! 

I think a good idea would be to do a one day "street photography" in Tampa Bay. You can shots from the small cityscape of Tampa to the beautiful beaches of Clearwater.

Another theme idea would be the "Bridges of Tampa Bay", because there are a numerous of bridges in the area... from the large Skyway Bridge, to the smaller bridges from island to island in deep St Pete.

The plan would be a one day shoot... then we would take them for post processing ourselves. Then about a week later, we would have them printed in a large print, 10x13 maybe, or larger. I would try to contact a local framing place to donate frames, and I am POSITIVE local hospitals and government facilities would allow us to put up some prints. Then we would sell these prints, and the profit, after the cost of printing etc, would go to charity.

In my area there are two great charity's. One is the local Hospice, which I give to because they were very good with my grandmother's death, and also the local "All Children's Hospital" in Saint Petersburg.

I would aim for a MARCHish shoot, only because I won't have my D50 until then... but if someone really wants to do it sooner, we can do that as well.

These are just IDEAS... please feel free to elaborate or throw new ideas in... nothing is set in stone! 

RMThompson


----------



## bryanwhite (Dec 22, 2006)

From Oregon, but I will be in Orlando (and looking to travel for great shots/sets, but I need a guide) Feb. 22  - March 3.  If enough people want to join me, I'll get a bigger car/van so we can all go.


----------



## RMThompson (Dec 22, 2006)

bryanwhite said:
			
		

> From Oregon, but I will be in Orlando (and looking to travel for great shots/sets, but I need a guide) Feb. 22 - March 3. If enough people want to join me, I'll get a bigger car/van so we can all go.


 
Hmmm Well maybe we can plan this shoot around your trip, and you could make it to Tampa!

I actually talked to "All Childrens" about making what Im trying to do an official event by them - although they said their licenses do not allow us to show any artwork for sale.

They would link to a website to sell the items however!


----------



## OnlyNACJ (Dec 27, 2006)

I would be definitely interested in participating.  I am very new to photography, but soaking in all the knowledge that I can get.  If it's for charity can you really blame for trying to help with my limited skills?  I live in Safety Harbor which is just next to Clearwater on the bay side.  If there is room, please include me?


----------



## RMThompson (Dec 27, 2006)

OnlyNACJ said:


> I would be definitely interested in participating. I am very new to photography, but soaking in all the knowledge that I can get. If it's for charity can you really blame for trying to help with my limited skills? I live in Safety Harbor which is just next to Clearwater on the bay side. If there is room, please include me?


 

Sure thing, I am sort of a newbie myself! We aren't looking for any particular skill level, just people willing to take the time.

I am in the process of working with Hospice and All Childrens to get this to be an official sanctioned event, which will add to the credibility, and maybe even help us sell the pictures for charity.

I will also be sending out press releases, but not until I get about 7 - 10 people confirmed.

I am targeting the weekend of  February 25th, or the next one as an alternate.

PLEASE SPREAD THE WORD!!!!!!!!!!!:lmao:


----------



## TheCatch22 (Jan 1, 2007)

yo man i live here in Orlando and me and some friends are always shooting im shure we will all go meet you unless we all have class that day  we have class on saturdays all the time ! can we do this on a sunday man? im soo down if we do!


----------



## RMThompson (Jan 1, 2007)

Great! Perhaps a 2 day shoot might be in order.

Please give me a listing of how many might be interested, and I can send them information.

I really want to get some commitments before I take this to the next level and talk to some charities!

Thanks for the interest!


----------



## sthvtsh (Jan 16, 2007)

February 25th lots of time for me to plan. Good time!  PLUSSSSS +++ I'll also have a good camera by then and know how to use it. <3


----------



## whiterabbit7500 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm in Miami, a bit far from the bay area, but If you guys are ever in the area, I can show you some popular, but still awesome spots :mrgreen:


----------



## battlestation (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm in orlando, near UCF


----------



## RMThompson (Jan 27, 2007)

Wow Feb 25th is mighty close now, and I only have a few commitments. Anyone else in?


----------



## battlestation (Feb 1, 2007)

There is a Car Show this Saturday out in Lake Mary. 
http://www.carsforthecure.com/ 

I'll be out there early.


----------



## bryanwhite (Feb 10, 2007)

Feb 25 is great for me.  I am arriving the 23rd.  I will be interviewing with a couple companies there for jobs, but not on the weekend.  Of course, my wife wants to spend some time at WDW and stuff like that...

But if I can possibly get away, even for a bit, count me in!


----------



## dewey (Feb 20, 2007)

So whats the story on this?  I have some engagement shots to do Sunday afternoon.... is that still our day?


----------



## RMThompson (Feb 20, 2007)

I dont know. Let's get a head count... I never was able to secure any way of selling the photos for charity, but Id still love to get together... even though my DSLR purchase has been delayed by a few weeks...

SO, I can do it that day, who else can be in?

Or should we move it???


----------



## dewey (Feb 20, 2007)

Hmmm.. let's see who else is on board... I'll be in Naples in a few weeks but I can travel whenever.  After Naples I'll be in Edmonton, AB for 3 weeks... is it warm yet Big Mike? :mrgreen:


----------



## RMThompson (Mar 1, 2007)

I really would like to do this this month... Dewey and me?

WHO ELSE?


----------

